# Documentários e Grandes Reportagens sobre Biodiversidade



## Brigantia (3 Jun 2013 às 19:11)

Boas, abri este tópico para que aqui se possam reunir documentários sobre biodiversidade, sobretudo os referentes à Península Ibérica. 
Alguns tinham já sido indicados por outros membros nos vários sub-fóruns  mas assim não se perdem nas várias páginas destes.
Lanço o desafio a todos para aqui indicarem documentários que achem interessantes.
 Aqui fica o meu contributo:


*Arrabida:*
Vida Selvagem Arrabida da Serra ao Mar 




*Faia Brava:*




*Sanabria:*
Audiovisual Parque Natural "Lago de Sanabria" (Parte 1/3)

Audiovisual Parque Natural "Lago de Sanabria" (Parte 2/3) 

Audiovisual Parque Natural "Lago de Sanabria" (Parte 3/3) 




*Pirineus:*




*Doñana:*
El Hombre y la Tierra: El Parque Nacional De Doñana - Parte 1 

El Hombre y la Tierra: El Parque Nacional De Doñana - Parte 2 

El Hombre y la Tierra: El Parque Nacional De Doñana - Parte 3 

El Hombre y la Tierra: El Parque Nacional De Doñana - Parte 4 



*Açores:*
Vida Selvagem - As ilhas dos Açores

Portugal Selvagem - Açores A Lenda do Atlantico 




*Lince-Ibérico:*
Lince Ibérico, el cazador solitario
Em inglês:

El Hombre y la Tierra: El Último Lince 

Em Portugal - A última esperança do Lince-ibérico

O Lince-Ibérico 

El bosque protector. Fauna amenazada: lince ibérico

La lucha por conservar el lince ibérico 

Los ojos del lince. Jara y sedal. 

Programa de cría en cautividad del lince ibérico 

Biosfera 365 - Preparar a libertacao do lince-ibérico 

PROMO el lince en Sierra Morena


*Lobo:*
Portugal Selvagem - O Magnifico Lobo Ibérico

Las Montañas del Lobo 

Pacto con Lobos 

Protecção do Lobo Ibérico na Serra da Peneda 

TROTAPARAMUS - Lobos en la Sierra de la Culebra 

El lobo ibérico. La conservación de una especie clave
[ame="http://vimeo.com/41798593"]El lobo ib&eacute;rico. La conservaci&oacute;n de una especie clave on Vimeo[/ame]

LOBO IBERICO: El lamento del Lobo 

El Lobo Ibérico 

EL Hombre y la Tierra ( El cazador social ) El Lobo.

LOBO IBÉRICO: Barruntando al lobo (Documental)
 
Documentario Lobo Ibérico 

Leyenda y realidad del Lobo Ibérico - VI Encuentro Día Forestal Mundial 2011 


Lobo no mundo:
Documental El valle de los lobos 

BBC - Território Selvagem - Lobo 




*Urso Pardo:*
Osas. Comportamiento de la osas y sus crías en la Cordillera Cantábrica

Seguimiento Fotográfico Oso Pardo (FAPAS)-Audiovisual completo 20min 



Ursos no mundo:
Encuentros con la naturaleza el mítico oso pardo  (Russia)

OSO POLAR - Documental Excelente HQ 




*Somiedo*
Asturias Parque Natural de Somiedo (Asturianutur) 





*Garranos:*
Garranos da Península Ibérica 




*Águia Real:*
El Hombre y la Tierra: El Águila Real - Parte 1

El Hombre y la Tierra: El Águila Real - Parte 2

El Hombre y la Tierra: El Valle de las Águilas





*Veados:*
VEADOS EM MONTESINHO (RTP) (c) 

El Hombre y la Tierra: El Cervatillo - Parte 1

El Hombre y la Tierra: El Cervatillo - Parte 2





*Javali:*
El Hombre y la Tierra: El Jabalí - Parte 1

El Hombre y la Tierra: El Jabalí - Parte 2


----------



## Blooder.PT (3 Jun 2013 às 19:45)

Magnifico trabalho brigantia!!!! 
Parece que vou perder bastantes horas aqui neste topico  Alguns documentarios ja conhecia mas a grande maioria nao conheço e vou ver se consigo ver tudo  Devia á proximidade e por passar bastante tempo la o documentario sobre a serra da arrabida da-me um arrepio especial  mas principalmente os documentarios sobre o nosso lobo e o nosso lince tambem sao fantasticos  Vou tentar ver todos!! 

Um abraço e mais uma vez parabens pela excelente iniciativa amigo!


----------



## MSantos (4 Jun 2013 às 18:56)

Excelente recolha Brigantia! 

Acho que toda a serie de documentários de El Hombre y la Tierra de Felix Rodriguez de la Fuente pode constar nete tópico.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Jun 2013 às 20:44)

Boa iniciativa, nem de proposito,deixo aqui um video que acabei de assistir,foi colocado hoje no youtube(ver em full HD).


___________

Já agora, mais 2.


[ame="http://vimeo.com/42018953"]Portugal - Terra on Vimeo[/ame]
[ame="http://vimeo.com/39212815"]The Algarve Chameleon - Iberian Fauna on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## João01 (21 Jun 2013 às 22:37)

Aqui deixo um documentário que a National Geographic Wild fez sobre os Açores, Portugal Continental e Espanha.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IXjQe9tmwvE


----------



## CptRena (8 Mai 2014 às 22:59)

​


----------



## Orion (5 Jul 2014 às 20:46)

Excelente projeto para o sul da Península Ibérica, onde a monocultura do olival e do sobreiro a longo prazo só trarão prejuízos elevados. Diminuição da desertificação e aumento da biodiversidade.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YBLZmwlPa8A#t=30"]Green Gold  - Documentary by John D. Liu - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## camrov8 (5 Jul 2014 às 21:02)

Orion disse:


> Excelente projeto para o sul da Península Ibérica, onde a monocultura do olival e do sobreiro a longo prazo só trarão prejuízos elevados. Diminuição da desertificação e aumento da biodiversidade.
> 
> Green Gold  - Documentary by John D. Liu - YouTube



a frase esta confusa traz prejuízos ou biodiversidade?


----------



## Orion (5 Jul 2014 às 21:10)

camrov8 disse:


> a frase esta confusa traz prejuízos ou biodiversidade?



(O projeto) traz um aumento da biodiversidade.


----------

